# T5 ballasts burning out very quickly



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello all. Here's a challenge for someone. Recently I have installed new T5, 6 lamps fixtures in my facility. I have a problem. At least one or both of the ballasts in the fixtures, 6 fixtures in total, have burnt out within two weeks of installation. They are 54w HO lamps (and yes, HO ballasts), run on 277V. The ballasts are rated 120-277 +/- 10%. My actual voltage is about 280V.

Does anyone have any ideas about why this might be happening? I'm thinking surges, but I'm not convinced of this since the facility seems to have no other issues with other equipment being damaged by surging.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Electrorecycler said:


> Hello all. Here's a challenge for someone. Recently I have installed new T5, 6 lamps fixtures in my facility. I have a problem. At least one or both of the ballasts in the fixtures, 6 fixtures in total, have burnt out within two weeks of installation. They are 54w HO lamps (and yes, HO ballasts), run on 277V. The ballasts are rated 120-277 +/- 10%. My actual voltage is about 280V.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas about why this might be happening? I'm thinking surges, but I'm not convinced of this since the facility seems to have no other issues with other equipment being damaged by surging.


What brand?


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

In some cases, it's cheap import ballasts. I've had a few fixtures that components failed in due to heat. If the fixtures are poorly designed and don't release heat, the ballasts will fail. The environment they are in also makes a difference if they running too hot. This time of year is conducive to failures.


----------



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm in a hot, humid and fairly dirty environment but even with that, two weeks? That just doesn't seem right. I talked to my sales rep and he said he almost never sees them come back. The manufacturer is well known for their product and have a very good reputation. The ballast in them is Phillips Advance. Supposedly one of the top in the market. The replacement ballasts are covered under warranty but this is the second time and now they're asking questions. And frankly so am I.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I would be too. Every time you have to go back costs you money, especially if a lift is involved. Every once in a while you can get a bad batch of ballasts, but the next thing I would look at is who made the fixtures.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

most electronic ballasts are pure s%(t! there doesnt seem to be cure for this, except using magnetics. it a poke and hope on teh electronics. some last several years, some several weeks. but thats way to short. same fixtures each time?


----------

